# BL is 15 years old!



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey, don't know if anyone has noticed this, but it crept in the new titles section of the BL website:










Kill Hill

"Priad of Damocles, of the Iron Snakes of Ithaka, reaches the end of a long and gruelling campaign against orks. All he has to do is survive to reach Kill Hill…"

May the Iron Snakes be coming back?


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice find!! I will have to check that out.

Doc


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I think with the whole "BL 15 years old" thing, we could be expecting 14 more of such eShorts.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

and in another 15 years we can hope that horus and the emperor are about to go toe to toe in the heresy series


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> and in another 15 years we can hope that horus and the emperor are about to go toe to toe in the heresy series


:laugh:LMAO.......so true brother



Doc


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

An Iron Snakes short story 
More like an Iron Snakes very very short story


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> and in another 15 years we can hope that horus and the emperor are about to go toe to toe in the heresy series


You say this a lot.

I love your site, so I tell myself not to roll my eyes, though.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Cool. Brotherhood of the Snake was a great read. More Iron Snakes is never a bad thing.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> You say this a lot.
> 
> I love your site, so I tell myself not to roll my eyes, though.


Does he buy from you Bits? I guess I didn't know he played....wow..that is even cooler.


Doc


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

docgeo said:


> Does he buy from you Bits? I guess I didn't know he played....wow..that is even cooler.
> 
> 
> Doc


ADB has a thread for his Word Bearers on this site actually, no pictures of them has yet to appear though.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm all for the heresy going on for years and years. Or I would like books to be able to be set in the 30th-40th millennium and not all just the 41st. I want more on how the imperium was formed.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Next up: Blood Blessing










"Approached on a blood-soaked battlefield by the terrifying, yet enthralling, Valkia the Bloody, a dying warrior is offered a choice: a bloody end or a life of eternal slaughter." - mmm, tasty


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> You say this a lot.
> 
> I love your site, so I tell myself not to roll my eyes, though.


sorry if im a bit like a stuck record! i promise i will not bring it up again for 3 months.

:angel:


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

The fact they are all 1000 words long is just lame, considering the price :L


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Big_Cheddars said:


> The fact they are all 1000 words long is just lame, considering the price :L


You're not getting ripped off because you deserve a long story for 79p. 15 authors did a few hours' work each as a little celebration of the 15th Anniversary of their publisher. If you genuinely think you're being shafted because they didn't take days and days out of their schedules to provide you with longer stories, I think you need a little perspective.

With the greatest respect... it's 79p. That gets you a chocolate bar, maybe two small ones. 

It buys you a packet of breathmints.

Or a Space Marine's _arm_.



bitsandkits said:


> sorry if im a bit like a stuck record! i promise i will not bring it up again for 3 months.
> 
> :angel:


Don't mind me, dude. 

It's a difficult line to tread. For every 1 person saying "They're milking the series", you have another 10 saying "Why haven't you done X yet?" or "But you have to cover Y."

It's a minefield. There's no way to win, really. If you rush to the end, you miss countless factions who should've had airtime. If you cover everyone, the people who just want the Siege of Terra and don't care about the 7 years of war think you're just milking it.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> You're not getting ripped off because you deserve a long story for 79p. 15 authors did a few hours' work each as a little celebration of the 15th Anniversary of their publisher. If you genuinely think you're being shafted because they didn't take days and days out of their schedules to provide you with longer stories, I think you need a little perspective.
> 
> With the greatest respect... it's 79p. That gets you a chocolate bar, maybe two small ones.
> 
> ...


I just love when you respond because I like when a author talks with his/her fans.

I am stoked about the 15 short stories and I am also one of the ones that want the 7 years of back story before the siege...lol But I am 41yo now so please lets get to it before I am 50...heheheheehhehehehe.


Doc


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

I for one want a HH novel focused on how the war is effecting regular folk, or at least NON Astartes. I enjoy bolter porn as much as the next guy but I want to see things from a normal persons perspective.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Designation: Like _Legion_ or _Nemesis_ or _Mechanicum_?

Yep, I happily want more 'low key' stories. Or exploratory stories. The iterators, the early traders, the Arbites, the astropaths, the Sistsers of Silence...there's a wealth of interesting story in there. We've only had one army-, one assassin- and one Mechanicum-focussed novel, yet oodles with a proper Marine/Primarch feel. (PB constitutes a similarly non-Astartes novel, but it's somewhat difficult to categorise. It's much more close to my 'ideal' HH novel: an intense analysis of [part of] the setting bundled up in rather interesting characters and very good plot. Doesn't need to be 'the Space Wolf's novel' or 'The Leman Russ novel'.)

Whilst I can concede that they're the 'big attraction', part of me thinks that that's missing a massive wealth of other, equally rewarding opportunities.

Plenty of opportunity for more though. And I do enjoy the Marine novels too. More good novels and I'll keep buying.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Xisor said:


> Designation: Like _Legion_ or _Nemesis_ or _Mechanicum_?
> 
> Yep, I happily want more 'low key' stories. Or exploratory stories. The iterators, the early traders, the Arbites, the astropaths, the Sistsers of Silence...there's a wealth of interesting story in there. We've only had one army-, one assassin- and one Mechanicum-focussed novel, yet oodles with a proper Marine/Primarch feel. (PB constitutes a similarly non-Astartes novel, but it's somewhat difficult to categorise. It's much more close to my 'ideal' HH novel: an intense analysis of [part of] the setting bundled up in rather interesting characters and very good plot. Doesn't need to be 'the Space Wolf's novel' or 'The Leman Russ novel'.)
> 
> ...


I have Legion but haven't read it yet. Good to hear that it will be right up my alley. Is Mechanicum good? I always see it at the bookstore but I haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, it's an Alpha Legion 'focussed' book, but the story of _Legion_ is largely told from the perspective of the army and other human Imperials. It's a damn fine book.

_Mechanicum_ is even more thoroughly 'non Marine', with only a brief involvement from some Imperial Fists and a light cameo from Dorn. The rest of the book features, again, regular Imperial humans in cahoots with the Priesthood of Mars. For my part, I really rather enjoyed the book. Not fantastic, sure, but it's a good change of pace and has a lot of pretty interesting (for me) bits to it. Of course horses for strokes or some pithy phrase like that applies, but both are pretty decent and pleasingly refreshing in lacking Space Marine focuses.

(The same applies to _Nemesis_ - a lot of interesting bits in it and it makes for pretty reasonable-to-good reading.)

Of course, many a complaint can be made about them, but broadly I think they're pretty decent (or better). 

Similarly, a good few of the short stories take a pleasant detour from Marines - _Blood Games_, _The Voice_, _The Last Church_, _The Last Remembrancer_, _The Death of a Silversmith_ (short in _GD Anthology 11_) and _The Liar's Due_ all take largely non-Astartes perspectives.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Xisor said:


> Well, it's an Alpha Legion 'focussed' book, but the story of _Legion_ is largely told from the perspective of the army and other human Imperials. It's a damn fine book.
> 
> _Mechanicum_ is even more thoroughly 'non Marine', with only a brief involvement from some Imperial Fists and a light cameo from Dorn. The rest of the book features, again, regular Imperial humans in cahoots with the Priesthood of Mars. For my part, I really rather enjoyed the book. Not fantastic, sure, but it's a good change of pace and has a lot of pretty interesting (for me) bits to it. Of course horses for strokes or some pithy phrase like that applies, but both are pretty decent and pleasingly refreshing in lacking Space Marine focuses.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. I will definitely checking some of those out.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> You're not getting ripped off because you deserve a long story for 79p. 15 authors did a few hours' work each as a little celebration of the 15th Anniversary of their publisher. If you genuinely think you're being shafted because they didn't take days and days out of their schedules to provide you with longer stories, I think you need a little perspective.
> 
> With the greatest respect... it's 79p. That gets you a chocolate bar, maybe two small ones.
> 
> ...


Well I've just been owned, but if it's by ADB, fair enough. I honestly never thought about it like that, thanks for opening my eyes.

You probably get this a lot, but congrats on the kid... I follow your blog


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Big_Cheddars said:


> Well I've just been owned, but if it's by ADB, fair enough. I honestly never thought about it like that, thanks for opening my eyes.
> 
> You probably get this a lot, but congrats on the kid... I follow your blog


No ownage, dude. Just another angle. Besides, 79p may not be a lot, but there are several I wouldn't and/or won't pay 79p for, because of the author or the content. I don't judge people for not wanting them.

And thanks, Big C. Alexander is currently downstairs, being carried around by my mum, who's over to visit to meet him. I hear her talking nonsense to him everytime I take off my headphones.


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

No problem, I hope he's not stressing you out too much, and today's eShort looks good, and it's endorsed by yourself.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

today's short:

"Most men only die once. Some are not so lucky. Hear the last confession of one of the Emperor’s Angels, a Space Marine of the Flesh Tearers, as he meets his final end."


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Haven't read Beneath the Flesh, but Andy Smillie looks like a great guy and the Flesh Tearers look awesome


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I wonder if BL will release all these eshorts in one volume after they are all released as singles...:/


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully, otherwise you pay £11.75 if you buy all of them. However if that's your thing, then go ahead


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm currently a bit interested in buying both the Flesh Tearers stories, or at least the one about a dreadnought. Will wait and see what other shorts that are offered.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Big_Cheddars said:


> Hopefully, otherwise you pay £11.75 if you buy all of them. However if that's your thing, then go ahead


Well, I'm more interested in the shorts that contribute to the series i like: Night Lords, Soul Drinkers, Iron Warriors and Eisenhorn...


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

todays:

Gotrek and Felix visit a trading post where the locals use a captive hippogryph in vicious pit fights. The Slayer seizes a chance to find his doom and challenges the beast…


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Shall be reading these in my down time!


----------



## Big_Cheddars (Feb 14, 2012)

Fair enough, they'll all be released together at some point, so I'll buy that compilation then


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Salamanders make a hit today:

"An underhive gang ambushes newcomers to their territory. But the interlopers are deadlier than the gangers can imagine. They are Salamanders Space Marines, and they are on the hunt…"


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A salamanders story as well! I think I will wait to see if they get released as a single volumn though. 

And b&K why are you moaning about the HH novels, slow and steady is what we want. Just finished the outcast dead, and I was really intrigued by the revelations given near the end of the book. No point rushing the 7 year war when there are so many stories to tell. It would be like have a few novels about the second world war and hoping to cover everything that went on in that.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

humakt said:


> And b&K why are you moaning about the HH novels, slow and steady is what we want.


Cause B&K is one of those moaners who wanted to have it all packed up tight with Horus fall, Istvaan and then straight to Terra. I bet he would be happy with the series only being three novels in total if that is what was delivered.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

humakt said:


> A salamanders story as well! I think I will wait to see if they get released as a single volumn though.
> 
> And b&K why are you moaning about the HH novels, slow and steady is what we want. Just finished the outcast dead, and I was really intrigued by the revelations given near the end of the book. No point rushing the 7 year war when there are so many stories to tell. It would be like have a few novels about the second world war and hoping to cover everything that went on in that.


I know what you mean...at the moment I've been puttin off reading the HH, so I have some volume...this means that now I have Outcast Dead, Deliverance Lost and Know No Fear - will be a good read!!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Next up: Dark Angels

"Brother Terach of the Dark Angels finds himself in a desperate life-or-death search for the hiding spot of a sniper, before he becomes the shooter’s next target."

Shame not the Fallen Angels...(

EDIT: oops, spoke too soon, The Fallen will feature, woohoo!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

and number 7 on our list: Skaven!

"As the dissolute Captain Zelter considers drastic action to secure his future, he hears a tale that blurs the line between reality and fantasy, of a rat king and the Cankerworm."


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Skaven in 40k?! :shok: :laugh:

That's an oopsie.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

and 8: Crimson Fists

"A historian visiting the ruins of Rynn’s World has an unexpected encounter with Crimson Fists Space Marines that will change the way he looks at history forever."


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not gonna bother putting up the rest of the covers, as everyone is already aware of these eShorts. I do however wonder if there will be an Iron Warriors and Night Lords one...seeing as ADB already did a piece on Crimson Fists and Graham Mcneil is yet to feature.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I've read "Kill Hill" and "For the Fallen" so far. I'm definitely also going to check out the Dark Angels one, "Immortalis", and the short featuring the Rubric Marine.

"Kill Hill" was great. I felt it was almost a friendly wink by Dan Abnett to all the folks who thought "Brothers of the Snake" was a bit over the top in terms of Astartes taking on Orks.

"For the Fallen" was also very good; in fact, it probably worked better than "Kill Hill" for that specific format. It also succeeded in evoking emotion despite its brevity, but was better at being self contained - I thought, at least.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

There was a HH-short about an assassin by Rob Saunders and a story each about Kharn and the Thousand Sons. I'm thinking about getting those actually. Did anyone else get a mail about a free downloadable audio drama? Cause it wasnt downloadable and I heard te intro who wrote it, then it kind of died.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> Did anyone else get a mail about a free downloadable audio drama? Cause it wasnt downloadable and I heard te intro who wrote it, then it kind of died.


Heh.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

forkmaster said:


> Did anyone else get a mail about a free downloadable audio drama? Cause it wasnt downloadable and I heard te intro who wrote it, then it kind of died.


It was an April's joke


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

lol, yea...listen to an audio drama from sisters of silence...hmm what might they be saying...."battle sign"..."battle sign"...crack, bolter shot, crack. boom..."battle sign"...hmm, curious look.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah I got it just now.  I have however downloaded All is Dust, a short worth reading. It was pretty awesome seeing into the mind of a Rubricae. I'm currently reading the HH-short by Saunders.  Gonna move on to the one about Kharn later on.

Edit: Kharn was pretty great as well, going a bit about his initiation to the Legion, one of their traidtions, finally telling that Fulgrim had already left their Legion by the battle of Skalathrax. Also I remember someone saying there being a story about Kharn having a body-count in his helmet. It makes a nice return. ^^


----------

